# Cook County is prime for pickin!



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice big fresh yellow are out around here. Just picked a nice big bag full this eveing. That rain last night made them grow I think and now this cool weather around here for the next few days will keep them nice and fresh. About 4-5 pounds. Good luck all..... Please dont litter


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes Metal, twas a good day indeed. My final weigh-in was 3.75 lbs. in just over an hour of picking, not too shabby at all. Most were very fresh, some starting to get the trademark slug trails on the stems, but overall very nice. I'm kicking myself to think how many I could have found had I had the day off. Oh well, I'll get to hit the stumps again Sunday.


----------



## mattolsen (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys, I am in cook county, near orland park, and was wondering if you could give me some very general spots to start. I don't have any money and this would make my mom's mothers day. I'd trade some of my honey holes for hens, chickens, oysters, and fishing for just an idea of where to begin. I will not disclose this info to anyone, will clean up, cut the stems, and be a responsible hunter. I'd very much appreciate it. Take care, and good luck. My email is [email protected]

Matt


----------



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, this weeks cool temps will keep them fresh. It's going to be a potential game changer mid-week, when the temps flirt with 90 for a couple of days, then more rain and cool temps.


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

[/url] 
[url=http://goo.gl/Edrhy][img][/url]


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

http://goo.gl/Edrhy


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

I found a few in Cook yesterday!
[/url] 
[url=http://goo.gl/Edrhy][img][/url]


----------



## themachine (May 11, 2013)

Cook County

http://goo.gl/Edrhy
http://goo.gl/cSRcE


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

.


----------

